
Show HN: Atom – All Times, You Know - thenewvu
https://atom.io/packages/all-times-you-know
======
gravypod
Can we see a transmission and what "Background images that matches your own
type" means?

~~~
thenewvu
Sorry but what do you mean ? English ism't my native language, so maybe its
not what I want to present. This package allows you change the Atom background
to an image that has some given topics.

